# Question About Go Jo Fukiran



## Clark (Dec 20, 2011)

My variegated leaf Neo has stopped producing the striped leaves.
The last three leaves are all green. Solid green.

What happened?

Thank you.
Clark


----------



## Lanmark (Dec 20, 2011)

Are you giving it enough light?


----------



## Clark (Dec 20, 2011)

The condition started when the Neos were outside.
As far as light, not thinking I made any changes.

Is it possible MiracleGrow fertilizer would do this?
This is the only change in culture that I know about since I have owned it.

Thanks


----------



## Lanmark (Dec 20, 2011)

Clark said:


> The condition started when the Neos were outside.
> As far as light, not thinking I made any changes.
> 
> Is it possible MiracleGrow fertilizer would do this?
> ...



I suppose it could be, but I hope someone else who grows Neos will chime in here. I'm thinking the cause(s) for something like this could potentially include too little light, too much fertilizer, too much warmth and/or moisture at times when the plant would prefer to be taking a rest, or the use of certain chemical fungicides. I think it's entirely possible that the bad effects of cultural missteps might not surface until several months after the fact.  Also, with proper culture your plant could resume production of properly variegated leaves. 

I'm assuming you are talking about the main/original portion of the plant and not a sport or keiki mutation coming up alongside the main part of the plant. It's also important to know that sometimes new babies start out with little or no variegation and develop the proper variegation as they mature.


----------



## Clark (Dec 21, 2011)

Lanmark said:


> I suppose it could be, but I hope someone else who grows Neos will chime in here. I'm thinking the cause(s) for something like this could potentially include too little light, too much fertilizer, too much warmth and/or moisture at times when the plant would prefer to be taking a rest, or the use of certain chemical fungicides. I think it's entirely possible that the bad effects of cultural missteps might not surface until several months after the fact.  Also, with proper culture your plant could resume production of properly variegated leaves.
> 
> I'm assuming you are talking about the main/original portion of the plant and not a sport or keiki mutation coming up alongside the main part of the plant. It's also important to know that sometimes new babies start out with little or no variegation and develop the proper variegation as they mature.



Yes, it is the original growth.
Three leaves takes a while to grow here. So, it has been a while.
My other Neos bloomed as they should last spring, but this GoJo has never bloomed.

Thanks Mark!


----------



## Lanmark (Dec 21, 2011)

Clark said:


> Yes, it is the original growth.
> Three leaves takes a while to grow here. So, it has been a while.
> My other Neos bloomed as they should last spring, but this GoJo has never bloomed.
> 
> Thanks Mark!



You're welcome! I hope someone who has more answers than I do will see this thread and give their advice. Neofinetia falcata plants with variegation can be a bit touchy. Some prefer higher levels of light in order to perform best. Others will easily burn unless lower levels of light are maintained. Gojyo Fukurin, believe it or not, happens to be one variety I don't have experience with.


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 21, 2011)

I suppose that it is like many plants... Many varegated plants are not stable. Think about varegated hostas in the garden. Or somes flowering maples (Abutilon cv), some varigated trees and shrubs....But I don't know if it is the same for Neos.

I only grow one variegated Neo and it is very, very, very, very, very touchy.... I guess it will go the the Orchids Heaven before summer...


----------



## Clark (Dec 21, 2011)

Erythrone said:


> I only grow one variegated Neo and it is very, very, very, very, very touchy.... I guess it will go the the Orchids Heaven before summer...



Noooooooooooooooooooooo.



Mine is growing as fast as the others, but just green now.

Thank you!


----------



## Stone (Dec 24, 2011)

I've been trying to breed variegated Cliveas and it often happens that what looks like a promissing variegation, sometimes just ''grows out''. I think what's happening is that because it's an unstable pattern, normal green cells are sometimes ''taking over'' the growing point to the exclusion of the cells lacking chlorophyll and the plant reverts to green. Whether this is going on with the Neofinetia I dont know but you may find you will get a striped side shoot at some point. Usually if the stripe is in the center of the leaf it can be more easily lost than if its on the outer edges

Cheers, Mike


----------



## Clark (Dec 24, 2011)

Happy Holidays Mike!
And thank you for your thoughts. 


Mark, I'll take the time in the future to pull the tags out, and properly name
the plant as they should be. 
Sloppy on my part.

Merry Christmas everyone!
Clark


----------

